# post cardio shake?



## chico1st (Aug 22, 2007)

What should i be eating post cardio? Should i have the same post workout shake  that i have after lifting?

if not what should change? More carbs etc..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

Depends on your goals.


----------



## chico1st (Aug 22, 2007)

ok well, lets go with both... im cutting right now.. but i bulk at times too.

Actually during much of the year i just try to maintain my muscle.

what would i do for all of them?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

Cutting - whey and maybe a piece of fruit
Bulking - full post workout shake


----------



## Plateau_Max (Aug 23, 2007)

Gotta remember cardio will (should) deplete more of your glucose/glycogen than weight training so repleneshing yourself with protein and carbs is really all you need to be concerned with.

Just have yourself a low cal protein smoothie, some fruit, some whey, some milk... maybe a bit of low fat yogurt, and a couple EFA caps.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't agree with that at all for someone that is cutting.  I believe post cardio, whey and fruit is more than sufficient.  Whey for the protein and fruit for liver glycogen.  The chances of you touching muscle glycogen during cardio are slim to none with a 30 mins cardio session.


----------



## chico1st (Aug 23, 2007)

sweet.. now thats what im talking about... liver glycogen, not muscle glycogen... check 

what if i do a long like 2 hour lazy cardio session (this happens a lot for me during sport, which i guess are like doing intervals over 2 hours, without being dead at the end) would i deplete my muscle glycogen then? if i did would i then need milk to replenish it?


----------

